# We're in LaPine, Oregon



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

THANKS to all the members for the great wealth of info posted on this site. we're new G gaugers living on the edge of a natl forest, and are ready to start building a mtn lumber short line, w/ over 200ft of SS track, a new shay, and an assortment of several ten wheelers,LGB, and rolling stock we picked up this past winter in arizona. we've scratched together three bridges, a water tower, and a couple portals.we enjoy weathering all our stuff, and Linda enjoys building n painting structures, and has a green thumb. we also enjoy offroad exploring and scrounging up stuff at garage sales. we would enjoy hearing from others living near us. thanks again largescalers!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Rio & Linda, welcome to MLS, sure sounds like you're set for starting your layout. Just remember above all else have FUN!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Pleased to meet you. Sounds like you have a great start.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a good team, with a plan, Welcome!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 03/31/2009 5:52 AM

Rio & Linda, welcome to MLS, sure sounds like you're set for starting your layout. Just remember above all else have FUN!

*Also ....welcome to MLS.com. A great place to be. and oh ya ...Rio & Linda... Have a great day from RIO LINDA, CA.. laf.. 
Just had to put that in there.. hahahaha


http://www.mogulus.com/noelw
Noel & Jane .. *


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I figured that you'd pick up on that Noel.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome to MLS, and an invite, the Portland Rose City GRS will have its tour June 20th, so come on over the mountains and take a look. We also have members in Bend.


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

THANK YOU for the warm welcome n kind words MLS'ers, and Nick, that is a great invitation and something we want to see, and we hope to meet some of the folks in Bend. we also look forward to hosting an open house, and all good advice. we are pretty easy going and gonna have lots of fun building our R/R


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Hey, I know where La Pine is!







My Greyhound route used to stop there. Living surrounded by N. F. and B.L.M. land is something I’m familiar with too, here in Fawn Lodge CA.







Nice to hear from your neck of the woods (if you’ll forgive the pun).


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Welcome to MLS RioShay and Linda ^^ Nice to meet ya! 

-Will


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME TO MLS from THE NEW RIVER & WESTERN RAIL ROAD NEW RIVER ARIZONA


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks John and all the members on this very informative site. Linda and i are still in quartzsite, arizona, and starting to get ready for the trip home. we spend the winters here keeping warm. she says next year we ought to set-up something here to run out of the patio and around the house thru the desert-like setting. we've got the rv packed up w/ the new boxes of track n rolling stock, and anxious to start some trains running in a spot we've got picked out in the yard in lapine. we will try to keep you guys posted on our progress, and see if we can get a couple photos up( i've checked this page for some selection to post pictures, any help?)


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By RioShay on 04/11/2009 7:31 PM
{snip...}[/i] ( i've checked this page for some selection to post pictures, any help?) 
Rio

Maybe the following will be of help, note the following is also a direct link to the FAQ page.

Resources menu > FAQ > Question-11 (i.e. Q11)[/b]


----------



## RioShay (Feb 26, 2009)

Well, linda and i made it back home to lapine. and we set out our six foot bridge across an arm of the pond, for inspiration, and are planning our lumber mill , mine, small towns n whistle stops. we have an area that has plenty of room for the 10ft curves, long straights, and some winding around the trees. we've mentioned to our friends n family about our plans w/ the railroad, and have been kinda surprised at their responses of offers to build something, or keep their eye out for something at a garage sale. we know that the railroad will be loads of fun w/ plenty of good times. thanks for the note JOHN, maybe we can get together with him next winter when we're back in quartzsite. we also spend a couple months in marysvale,utah, were i'm a guide for the rocky mtn atv jamboree.... and NICK, we're planning a trip to "train mtn" have you been there?. again thank you forum members for all the sound advise, and we feel pretty good about posting any upcoming questions we may have(... and GREG, your website is truely a valuable informative site, and we realize just how nice the weather is , on a couple of our trips to san diego earlier in the year...and yes, we did make it to balboa park)


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Train Mountain, have not been there yet myself, one of our club members has caught the bug and been spending time there. If you come up Clackamas County way there is a nice Grand Scale at Shady Dell, just outside of Molalla. They are usually open Saturdays in the summer. Have fun with your planning and building.


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Speaking of Train Mountain, I received this today: 

THE SPOKANE, PORTLAND & SEATTLE RY. HISTORICAL SOCIETY 
PRESENTS 
“RAILROADING IN AND AROUND KLAMATH FALLS” 
JUNE 25, 26 & 27, 2009 
AT THE KLAMATH FALLS, OR 
SHILO INN 
The SPOKANE PORTLAND & SEATTLE RAILWAY HISTORICAL SOCIETY invites you to join in on the fun of celebrating railroading in and around Klamath Falls, OR. This year our annual convention is not just for SP&S fans but is geared for SP, WP, GN, OC&E, BN and of course SP&S enthusiasts. We have planned presentations including all of these railroads. This will be an informative, collaborative and most of all FUN event. Information below gives details on the hotel and a general schedule of events. 

If you are interested in riding Amtrak to Klamath Falls, Duane Cramer has arranged for the hotel to pick up Amtrak passengers at the K-Falls depot. He can also give you information on how to get tickets, the trip in general, about transportation to the hotel, etc., contact Duane at 
360-573-0672. 
HOTEL 

The Klamath Falls Shilo Inn 2500 Almond Street, Klamath Falls, OR 97601 is a beautiful, feature filled hotel. It offers excellent facilities (beautiful presentation rooms, indoor pool, exercise room, restaurant, etc.), close to other restaurants, free continental breakfast and over looks the BNSF/UP mainline. We have secured a special room rate of $91.95 for up to two people per room, $10 for each additional person. Call the reservation desk at 1-800-222-2244 and ask for the “SP&S Railway Historical Society” rate. 

SCHEDULE OF EVENTS 

Our adventure will begin Thursday morning, June 25, 2009, with an air-conditioned bus trip to visit Train Mountain. Train Mountain currently has 69,900 feet (13¼ miles) of 7½″ gauge mainline track and 133,250 feet (25¼ miles) of total trackage, which includes yards, sidings, and connector tracks. In the 2004 Guinness World Records™ Train Mountain is recognized as the "Longest Miniature Hobby Railroad". They will be celebrating their “Triennial” with people and their equipment (locomotives and rolling stock) from all over the world participating. It is a huge celebration! There will be many food vendors with a variety of food choices there for you to buy lunch on your own. See http://www.trainmountain.org for more information! 
After visiting Train Mountain we will continue our trip to Collier Logging Museum, an Oregon State Park. It is filled with Logging Equipment and displays, simply an awesome museum! 
See http://www.oregonstateparks.org/park_228.php for more information. Returning to the hotel for more presentations later that evening. 

Friday, June 27, 2009, will feature presentations in the morning and then a special lunch at the park to visit the SP 2579, Class C-9, 2-8-0 steam locomotive at Veterans Memorial Park. It is in awesome cosmetic condition. More presentations back the hotel in the evening. 

Saturday morning, June 27, 2009, will start with presentations leading up to the evening and our banquet. Our banquet will include, as it does every year, a huge raffle with many wonderful items. This year our major raffle item was donated by Ed Austin’s North Bank Lines, a painted brass SP&S RS-3…very nice! 

Also Saturday morning, Barbara Barney will hold a FREE craft get-together for those that have had their fill of trains. The craft she is planning will be creating greeting cards. If you are interested please indicate this on the registration form so she can plan on enough materials. 

All in all, it looks to be a great time with plenty of activities for everyone! 
We hope to see you there! 

REGISTRATION FORM 

CONVENTION FEE (PER FAMILY)…………………………………………….……..	$ 49.00 
This includes one coffee mug, one t-shirt, one binder, access 
to all events held at the Shilo Inn (except banquet) and Friday lunch at the park. 

FREE T-Shirt Size________ ( S-XXL, other sizes available upon request) 

Additional T-Shirts available for $10 each 

Additional Shirts	Size(s) ____ _____ _____ _____ Qty _____X $10 ea. =	$_______ 

TRAIN MOUNTAIN /COLLIER LOGGING MUSEUM TRIP: 
Includes bus trip & entrance (lunch on your own) Qty _____X $37 ea. =	$_______ 

BANQUET: Saturday evening we will have our banquet at the Shilo Inn. 
Our choices also include a salad, a drink (coffee, tea or iced tea) and a dessert. 
Select the quantities of each of the entr’ees. 

PRIME RIB AU JUS ____ HERB CRUSTED SALMON _____ 

CHICKEN PARMASEAN____	VEGETARIAN _____ Qty _____X $35 ea. =	$_______ 

TOTAL	$_______ 

How many in your party will be attending the Friday lunch in the park? _______ 

How many in your party plan on attending the free Saturday craft get-together? _______ 

Name__________________________________________________________________________ 

Family Member Name(s) Attending ___________ ___________ ___________ _____________ 

Address_________________________________________ City_________ State____ Zip _____ 

E-Mail [email protected]_________ Phone ______-_______-_____________ 

Send to:	SP&SRHS email: [email protected] 
c/o Bruce Barney Phone: (503) 257-8855 
10832 SE Stephens St. 
Portland, OR 97216 

Make checks payable to : SP&SRHS


----------

